# I don't know what to do DX. Cull or not?



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

_Editted. Sorry if I weren't s'posed to._


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey, 
I just wanted to say thank you so much for the medicine you sent me, I got them the other day, I will be sending you some money via paypal when I get some!
Unfortunately some of mine have also gone more downhill and me and my OH are also considering whether it is
best to end it now b4 the others get worse in the same way or to let them get on with it until they do get obviously unwell?
It's a real toughy. And I love my mice too, and want what's best for them but not knowing whether they want to be put out is hard to tell even if they are perky-ish .
I don't have as many as 19 though that I'm worrying about, so I really feel for you
as I'm finding it hard with less. 
If I was to say anything, I'd say, if you know they're going to get worse then do it now b4 the suffering.
Sorry, I can't really help as I'm in the same dilemma!


----------

